# How to install CWM Recovery?



## Tyrone30 (Sep 8, 2011)

I flashed gingerbread using Odin and my phone is now super fast. However, I tried to use Rom Manager to backup my rom but it just reboots. How do I get Clockwork Mod installed on my Droid Charge? I need help!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

You have to install recovery w/ odin also. 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?223-RECOVERY-Clockwork-Mod-Recovery


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

we can't use ROM Manager with the Charge


----------

